

80 Startups Rejected From NYC Job Fair Launch Rival Gathering - thankuz
http://mashable.com/2011/04/05/nyc-startups-job-fair/

======
kragen
Remember that Bar Camp started as the Bay Area Rejects Camp — those of us who
Tim didn't invite to FOO.

~~~
rzeligzon
Does Bar Camp have a site?

------
kadavy
A Salon des Refusés, if you will?
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salon_des_Refus%C3%A9s>

~~~
rzeligzon
Thanks Awesome thanks for the link. I'll show it to the group :-).

------
tmugavero
This is kind of bittersweet. While it's true entrepreneurial spirit that they
pooled their resources and came together on something new, they could have
done the same and helped NYC Startup Job Fair find new space to grow. It's not
like the original organizer was rejecting them unfairly, they simply didn't
have enough space. Now you have all that energy going in different directions
instead of one, and the new group will likely make the same mistakes that have
already been made. It's good for the NYC startup community regardless, just
how good, we'll have to wait and see.

~~~
AlexHorn
If anyone knows of any large centrally located venue in New York that would
like to donate space for next year's NYC Startup Job Fair please let us know.
We would love to be able to accommodate more than 40 companies. We like
startups hiring smart people, it’s good for everyone.

------
hartror
Great story, the accident that spawned an event!

~~~
rzeligzon
Thanks for the support. We plan to make this fair amazing.

